# Cannondale Trail 16 Single Speed



## mjbrox (Jan 6, 2005)

Surprised that I have not seen anything about the Cannondale
Trail 16 Single Speed. 

I saw one at a store and it seems pretty light and looks very well made. 


anyone have one? Mods?


----------



## mjbrox (Jan 6, 2005)

Trail 16 Boy's single speed - Trail - BOYS BICYCLES - Kids - Bikes - 2013


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

Not on the uk site. Off to check US site.


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks nice - shame about coaster brake though.


----------



## mjbrox (Jan 6, 2005)

yea, I have mixed feelings about that. 

It is after all a 16"

I think I can add a hand brake so that he has both options.


----------



## CJH (Apr 21, 2004)

mjbrox said:


> Surprised that I have not seen anything about the Cannondale
> Trail 16 Single Speed.
> 
> I saw one at a store and it seems pretty light and looks very well made.
> ...


Haven't seen one but I do have a Street 20 on order. There is an outside chance we'd order the Trail 16 for our younger son if the Street 20 looks to be a real high quality build.

Compared to the Hotrock 16 we already have, the Cannondale 16 has alloy bars, fork and seat post vs. the steel counterparts on the Hotrock. If the steel Hotrock parts are high tensile the weight savings could be significant.

When you say it seems pretty light, was that comparing it to other 16" single speed, coaster brake equipped bikes? If so, which ones specifically? I've basically looked at every 16" and 20" bike in town and none of them have impressed me much except for the BMX race bikes.


----------



## mjbrox (Jan 6, 2005)

CJH said:


> Haven't seen one but I do have a Street 20 on order. There is an outside chance we'd order the Trail 16 for our younger son if the Street 20 looks to be a real high quality build.
> 
> Compared to the Hotrock 16 we already have, the Cannondale 16 has alloy bars, fork and seat post vs. the steel counterparts on the Hotrock. If the steel Hotrock parts are high tensile the weight savings could be significant.
> 
> When you say it seems pretty light, was that comparing it to other 16" single speed, coaster brake equipped bikes? If so, which ones specifically? I've basically looked at every 16" and 20" bike in town and none of them have impressed me much except for the BMX race bikes.


It just seems pretty light compared to the crap the neighbors have. I also looked at the BMX stuff, but only used. My son is 4.5, so spending $300 is crazy enough. That said i also have a 6 month old, so he will get the bike as well.

Anyway, it looks like my father is going to get the Cannondale for my son for xmas, so that is going to be pretty cool. I am going to video the first time my son tries a pedal bike. He can rock the strider and can do the trail-a-bike for miles, so I think he will just take off


----------



## tommyreno (Jan 5, 2014)

*Seat (Lowest Position) to Ground?*



mjbrox said:


> It just seems pretty light compared to the crap the neighbors have. I also looked at the BMX stuff, but only used. My son is 4.5, so spending $300 is crazy enough. That said i also have a 6 month old, so he will get the bike as well.
> 
> Anyway, it looks like my father is going to get the Cannondale for my son for xmas, so that is going to be pretty cool. I am going to video the first time my son tries a pedal bike. He can rock the strider and can do the trail-a-bike for miles, so I think he will just take off


Hi, I was also looking at the 16" Cannondale bike. Would you be able to tell me what the measurement is from the top of the seat in the lowest position to the ground? I know the standover height is listed on the Cannondale website, but I also wanted to get that seat to ground measurement which Cannondale doesn't provide. I asked Cannondale corporate and they told me to go to a LBS that has the 16" in stock, but my LBS doesn't have them in stock -- it'd be a special order.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mjbrox (Jan 6, 2005)

tommyreno said:


> Hi, I was also looking at the 16" Cannondale bike. Would you be able to tell me what the measurement is from the top of the seat in the lowest position to the ground? I know the standover height is listed on the Cannondale website, but I also wanted to get that seat to ground measurement which Cannondale doesn't provide. I asked Cannondale corporate and they told me to go to a LBS that has the 16" in stock, but my LBS doesn't have them in stock -- it'd be a special order.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


i cant since mine is a 20" Honestly, your bike shop should be able to call Cannondale and get them find out. If they cant, then then they have a poor relationship with cannondale or Cannondale is being a *****


----------



## tommyreno (Jan 5, 2014)

mjbrox said:


> i cant since mine is a 20" Honestly, your bike shop should be able to call Cannondale and get them find out. If they cant, then then they have a poor relationship with cannondale or Cannondale is being a *****


Thanks for the reply. I was able to get the measurement from my bike shop. They say it's about 20".


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

just hit the trigger and got one for my kid. he is almost five and is 106cms tall. got it in black/Green. i´ll receive it in a week! saludos!


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

Tell me more about this bike! My neighbor across the street was asking me to look around to see if I saw any 16" bikes worthwhile for her son. Came across a 2013 Cannondale Trail 16 for $125.


----------



## Dave88LX (Aug 29, 2007)

CJH said:


> Compared to the Hotrock 16 we already have, the Cannondale 16 has alloy bars, fork and seat post vs. the steel counterparts on the Hotrock. If the steel Hotrock parts are high tensile the weight savings could be significant.


According to this site, the Cannondale weighs 20.11 lbs. The Hotrock 16 is about 17 lbs IIRC?

Cannondale Kids 2013 | Infinite Cycles Bike Shop


----------



## CJH (Apr 21, 2004)

Dave88LX said:


> According to this site, the Cannondale weighs 20.11 lbs. The Hotrock 16 is about 17 lbs IIRC?


Our 2013 Hotrock 16 is way over 20 pounds. It's significantly heavier than our older son's Trek Superfly 20 that weighs in at 19 lbs. I think somebody here weighed one and it came in around the mid 20's. Don't quote me on that.


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

I think a modified Hotrock would come in at 17lbs (my 16" build is about 15). No way could it be that with the coaster brake and one piece cranks.


----------

